# Stuttgart im Luftkrieg 1939-1945



## jupiter (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi i know this is a long shot but does anyone own this book, i believe its printed in German. I believe it has a reference to my Grandfathers aircraft which was shot down on 28/29/7/44 over stuttgart.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2009)

I have not heard of this book, but would love to read it as well. I grew up in Stuttgart. 

There is a very large hill in Stuttgart that we call "Rubble Hill" because it is made up of the rubble from the destroyed city with dirt thrown over it. Now it is grassy and filled with trees. There is a opening at the bottom of the hill that has a gate in front of it, so that you can not get in. If you look through the gate however you can see the rubble piled into a hill.

Downtown near Max Nix Corner there are still some above ground bomb shelters standing.


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2009)

Pete, I posted your request to LuftArchiv.de - Das Archiv der Deutschen Luftwaffe , see LBB « Luftwaffe Bullet Board » Forum zur deutschen Luftfahrtgeschichte
You´re a member of this German forum so you can watch the progress there...


----------



## jupiter (Jan 8, 2009)

Stuttgart im Luftkrieg 1939 - 1945 (Gebundene Ausgabe) 
von Heinz Bardua (Autor) 
Thats the book title and author as its listed in Amazon, maybe its availble in a libarary.
Thanks again


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2009)

Pete,

I just got a first answer on the German forum. He won´t scan the page but will send me a copy of the page 130 by mail. I just sent him my address so as soon as I get it I´ll let you know. Usually it takes 3 days to get the post here from Germany so next week you should get it...8)


----------



## jupiter (Jan 8, 2009)

you are a legend


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2009)

Tell it to my wife


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2009)

I also know of two airfields in the Stuttgart area. One in Boeblingen and one in Echterdingen.


----------



## seesul (Jan 8, 2009)

kris, there´s a small town Herrenberg close to Böblingen. One guy from a small village that is very close to my born town emigrated to Germany in 80´s and opened a restaurant 'Prague' in Herrenberg. I was there in 1995. My sister´s ex husband used to work there.
Do you know Herrenberg?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2009)

seesul said:


> kris, there´s a small town Herrenberg close to Böblingen. One guy from a small village that is very close to my born town emigrated to Germany in 80´s and opened a restaurant 'Prague' in Herrenberg. I was there in 1995. My sister´s ex husband used to work there.
> Do you know Herrenberg?



Yes I have family that lives right outside of Herrenberg in another small town that pretty much borders Herrenberg.


----------



## seesul (Jan 9, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes I have family that lives right outside of Herrenberg in another small town that pretty much borders Herrenberg.



The world is small...then check the restaurant Prag there one day. Mr. Ptacek is the owner if I´m not wrong...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2009)

seesul said:


> The world is small...then check the restaurant Prag there one day. Mr. Ptacek is the owner if I´m not wrong...



Tell him he should be expecting me!


----------



## seesul (Jan 19, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Tell him he should be expecting me!



I´m not in touch with him. My friend (girl) chated with Mr. Ptacek´s son some 10 years ago...Man, we´re getting older...


----------



## seesul (Jan 19, 2009)

Pete, the translation of the page 130 from the book, here ya go:

...we were shot down by a night fighter along with another planes. My complete crew bailed out and I landed in a small village very close to Stuttgart and I belive it was Esslingen (it was probably suburb of Esslingen). I was captured by one local man and I got a feeling that he was a member of Nazi party. He brought a local police and I was escorted to a local prison where I was protected against the local people who-probably understandably- wanted to take the right in their own hands to give me a lesson as a revenge for the damage and lost lives during the raid on Stuttgart...

Pete, I´ll try to find out who´s experience it is...
If you wanna get a copy of this page in German, send me your e-mal address by PM...


----------



## jupiter (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks again
It could be my Grandfather as he stated " my complete crew". he was the pilot and therefore the captain.As i stated to you in my email i have asked Theo for pages 131-134 as you suggested
Pete


----------



## jupiter (Jan 19, 2009)

Ive got the Geman translation in the scan i sent you
Thanks again


----------



## seesul (Jan 19, 2009)

my pleasure...


----------

